# About the shiftable automatic 6 speed transaxle.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I have two questions about the automatic transmission. I was trying to learn or get used to driving it in manual shifting mode. I know that the owners manual warns of possible damage if it is driven in a low gear at high speeds for a prolonged time. What exctly is this time frame before it can be damaged? I am concerned because last night i was trying it out and it did that sound it makes where it gets really loud because in two low of a gear because i downshifted to early. This didnt last more than 3 to 4 seconds and was done maybe 2 or 3 seperate times. Could this have caused damage? Everything is still working smoothly, im just concerned because of the sound.

Second question, is the transmission setup of the automatic trans a "learn" type system? What i mean is there are some automatics that get used to the drivers driving patterns and habits and it tunes itself based on that to determine when to shift.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Revving the engine high won't damage anything - in fact, to merge into traffic or something moving at a fast clip, you almost need to floorboard the Cruze. They just don't want you to drive at 6000 RPM for 10 minutes.

Yes, supposedly the transmission "learns" how you drive to an extent, but it's also programmed to shift up as soon as possible for fuel economy.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, supposedly the transmission "learns" how you drive to an extent, but it's also programmed to shift up as soon as possible for fuel economy.


Not mine- pre-tune, it wouldn't shift in full auto mode until almost 3k. If I really babied it, maybe 2500. I can shift at 2k in manual mode.

It does learn, and knows that I like to start out in 2nd. Sometimes it stays in 3rd, which can be a problem at a stop light. But it's really nice for slow/stop and go traffic on the highway, because I can just creep along.

Owner's manual? Yeah that's something this guy hasn't read, beyond the specifications and technical section... I'm more worried about putting excess strain on the torque converter when rolling along in 3rd at low speeds than I am running at high speeds in a low gear.

I'm glad they didn't put a shift light on the autos.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh...their autos are all over the place. The 2011 liked to shift at 5000 for absolutely no reason whatsoever just creeping along in traffic. My rental 2012 liked to shift at just below 2500 unless you really booted the throttle, and then it was just confused.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Snappa said:


> I have two questions about the automatic transmission. I was trying to learn or get used to driving it in manual shifting mode. I know that the owners manual warns of possible damage if it is driven in a low gear at high speeds for a prolonged time. What exctly is this time frame before it can be damaged? I am concerned because last night i was trying it out and it did that sound it makes where it gets really loud because in two low of a gear because i downshifted to early. This didnt last more than 3 to 4 seconds and was done maybe 2 or 3 seperate times. Could this have caused damage? Everything is still working smoothly, im just concerned because of the sound.


That's really weird cause my LTZ won't do that. If I try to downshift or upshift and it will put the engine at too high rpm's or too low rpm's the transmission won't shift and my DIC says... and I quote "Shift Denied!"

The first time I saw that I almost fell out of the car laughing.. it was kinda cool. "Shift Denied!" mwuahahahaha

Anyways.. I thinking this probably means you were in an acceptable RPM range since the trans allowed the shift.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bornchevy said:


> That's really weird cause my LTZ won't do that. If I try to downshift or upshift and it will put the engine at too high rpm's or too low rpm's the transmission won't shift and my DIC says... and I quote "Shift Denied!"
> 
> The first time I saw that I almost fell out of the car laughing.. it was kinda cool. "Shift Denied!" mwuahahahaha
> 
> Anyways.. I thinking this probably means you were in an acceptable RPM range since the trans allowed the shift.


It won't let you downshift as to where the engine would be past redline in the lower gear. Or probably something lower (6000 or so).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I know Vince/Jerry will have some things to work out, but the shifting in full auto mode is just plain beautiful now. It shifts exactly like I manual shifted it before, except it does start in first. 

I'm curious to see if the new flash will fix the lost power feeling when starting off in 2nd now. I get on it, it feels good initially, and then it's like it dumps the boost and backs off, causing me to have to put my foot in it more. I'd describe it the opposite feeling of engaging a clutch slowly.

All in all though, the tune regained my faith in full auto mode. I just might be a ***** and settle back into laziness more often.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What if you were up in a higher gear but at a lower speed? How long before damage in this case?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snappa said:


> What if you were up in a higher gear but at a lower speed? How long before damage in this case?


Like 6th gear at 35 mph or something? It'll downshift on its own if you slow down before the engine starts bogging.

The autos won't really let you do anything that'll hurt the car.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I notice that it denies shifts that would be detrimental to the transmission but yet has a warning in the manual of potential damage if not done right. I don't understand this. Just more crap to make money off of if it goes bad because it would void warranty.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Snappa said:


> I notice that it denies shifts that would be detrimental to the transmission but yet has a warning in the manual of potential damage if not done right. I don't understand this. Just more crap to make money off of if it goes bad because it would void warranty.


Relax man, you're not going to damage your transmission by using the manual shift feature. It just won't let you. Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, now my next question is how to use it? I know the purpose of the gears is to match engine speed with wheel speed. Am I aiming to keep rpm on a certain range (2200 rpm), so if rpm gets to low or high then I shift?


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

The sole purpose of the manual shift mode on an automatic trans is to give you the ability to shift when you'd like. There's no rule book - if you're looking for better fuel economy (which I doubt one could achieve by using the manual mode, but I digress), keep the tach as low as possible by shifting up early, starting in second gear, etc. And like you said, shift down if the engine is bogging down and/or you need additional power for acceleration. If you're driving more for excitement and you're giving it a lot of gas, don't upshift until right before the redline. That will give you the most acceleration.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

aharnak said:


> If you're driving more for excitement and you're giving it a lot of gas, don't upshift until right before the redline. That will give you the most acceleration.


*5000-5500 RPM if a 1.4. The 1.4T runs out of steam after that and just revs uselessly without power to the redline.

The 1.8 makes ALL of its HP right at 5000-6500 RPM, so if you have that one, feel free to rev its nuts off.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What about downshifting?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snappa said:


> What about downshifting?


When you're stepping on the gas and there isn't enough power, drop down a gear or two. Or for a full-out wide-open-throttle pass, three.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Then I shift back up? What about when going from say 60 the exiting a highway and coming to a stop?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Snappa said:


> Then I shift back up? What about when going from say 60 the exiting a highway and coming to a stop?


When going from 60 to zero, I usually just let it be. It'll downshift as it needs to, to prevent it from stalling. I rarely downshift this car because it has little engine braking power.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

When I let it downshift on its own, how come it jerks when it reaches first gear? Just a mild jolt nothing huge but noticeable but it doesn't do that it automatic mode.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1st gear is super short, so when it hits, the engine braking and sudden shock of dropping a gear while still moving slows the car noticeably. It probably waits til a complete stop to change back to 1 in automatic mode.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I've noticed this also, allot of the shifts are firmer when in manual mode.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Snappa said:


> When I let it downshift on its own, how come it jerks when it reaches first gear? Just a mild jolt nothing huge but noticeable but it doesn't do that it automatic mode.


Hmm, idk. Mine has learned to avoid first gear like the plague, so it rarely goes into it when I stop. But the few times that it does, I can't say I ever notice it until I go to start up again. Then I'm like, :angry:


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

If fuel economy was my goal when would I shift when using manual mode?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

As early as you can and still get the acceleration you want from it. Play around with it and learn what's best for you.

Even with a manual, sometimes between 2nd-3rd and up a hill or around a corner, ill shift too early and have to drop back down to 2nd and rev a little higher to let the car catch up.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Even with a manual, sometimes between 2nd-3rd and up a hill or around a corner, ill shift too early and have to drop back down to 2nd and rev a little higher to let the car catch up.


I have the same thing happen with 5th. Go into that around 28/29 while going up a hill and it'll barely hold that speed with it to the floor. Usually some impatient ******* is on my tail, so I need to drop it back down to 4th to get going in a timely manner.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got done making a run and I've been practicing using the manual mode. I've noticed when coming to a stop it now no longer goes to 1st gear, so no more jolt. Why is this? Is it learning me now?


----------

